# Lekarze > Forum gastrologiczne >  Obawa ze to moze rak!

## PascalTurbo

Witam.
Na początek mam 18 lat, ogólnie od kad pamiętam zawsze mam problemy z bólami brzucha, często mnie bolał jak coś zjadłem nie takiego i zawsze wychodziło ze to nie strawność ze coś innego ale zawsze to nic poważnego z czasem z wiekiem jakoś to wszystko się uspokoiło i wogole. Ale chodzi mi bardziej o coś innego, jakieś 3 miesiące temu byłem u lekarza bo miałem bóle po prawej stronie brzucha od pępka i miałem problemy z wypróżnianiem, jak piłem jakieś zioła i się wypróżniłem to mnie brzuch nie bolał. Byłem u lekarza bo chciałem skierowanie na ogolne badania wiec zacząłem przy okazji mówić o brzuchu wspomnieć ze mam nieraz często zgagę, w sumie tez od kad pamiętam mam zgagę, nieraz mam ja często a nieraz długo jej nie mam ale zauważyłem ze zależało co zjem, ale lekarz kazał mi się położyć i zaczął sprawdzać gdzie mnie boli nie wiem czemu skierował się nad podbrzusze i się pyta czy boli, mowie ze nie wiem czy boli bo ma bolec czy ze pan tak mocno naciska. On dał mi receptę na pomoc działaniu jelit, wogole jakieś tabletki jak by na wrzody których nie brałem,bo po 2 tabletkach na pomoc pracy jelit wszystko jakoś mi tak pomogło ze już problemów nie miałem i jeszcze dostałem skierowanie na włożenie rury do buzi jak się nie mylę zwie się to gastroskopia ale jakoś powiedziałem ze nie pójdę na to. Dzisiaj jakoś nie wiem czemu zacząłem się nad tymi moimi problemami z brzuchem co nieraz mam zastanawiać i mi nie wiem czemu przyszedł do głowy ze to może rak podbrzusza czy coś takiego ? W sumie jak czytałem objawy to raczej żadne mi nie pasują ale jakoś dziwna nagle mam obawę ze może jednak coś.

----------


## susu

Możliwość zachorowania na raka jest zawsze ... niestety...
Ale tylko badania wykażą czy jest się chorym. 
Dlatego nie zwlekaj - zrób badania  :Smile: .

----------


## PascalTurbo

No niby tak, ale wogole zastanawia mnie czemu do mnie taka myśl przyszła, według objawów żadne nie pasują bo stolec raczej jest normalny,apetyt mam itd. A u mnie jakieś niestrawności co prowadza do zaparć to normalne od małego ale ciekawi mnie czemu mi coś na myśl takiego przyszło

----------


## susu

Jednak badania by nie zaszkodziły.

----------

